# How do you cook rice?



## GB (Jul 29, 2005)

OK I know this has been discussed here before, but I can't seem to find any of those discussions. How do you cook rice?
I have always just used the boil in bag rice (gasp   ) and tonight I would like to make it the real way LOL. How much water to rice do you use? What temps and for how long? TIA!


----------



## crewsk (Jul 29, 2005)

I use 2C water to 1C rice. Bring the water & about a teaspoon of salt to a boil, stir in rice, cover & reduce heat to a simmer & cook for 20 minutes.


----------



## Alix (Jul 29, 2005)

Ditto what crewsk said, except we go salt free here.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 29, 2005)

That's what I do too.. only since there is only Paul and I at home I use one cup of water and 1/2 cup of rice.

If I'm making basmati rice though... I take the rice (no need to measure) and rinse it over and over until the water runs clear.  Then I cover the rice with water and let it
sit all day.  I rinse it again right before I need it.

I rub olive oil all over the pan I'm going to use and then put the rice in and add water just until it covers the rice.  Then I add some more olive oil and a little butter
and mix well.  Bring to a boil uncovered and the cover and reduce heat.  Cook until water is gone, this only seems to take a few minutes.  Remove from heat and let sit for awhile.

In a separate pan, saute some minced onion in butter.
Add a handful or two of bay berries and a few teaspoons of sugar.
Careful it burns very easily!!  Cook just until the berries are soft.

Plate the rice and put the onion/berry mixture on top.

Sorry, that I don't have any measurements..  I just eyeball it.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 29, 2005)

yup, it's a 2 to 1 ratio...20 min for long grain...and best if you don't peek.  keep the lid on!


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 29, 2005)

I use Uncle Bens Long Grain Rice and follow the directions on the package. However I use my rice cooker when making sushi with Jasmine Rice.


----------



## Brianschef (Jul 29, 2005)

I bake mine, in very large amounts, then freeze in meal size packages.  2:1 ratio 350 degrees F, 25-30 minutes


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 29, 2005)

On a gas stove, 1 part rice to 2 parts water.  Bring to a boil.  Stir, cover, and turn heat as low as it will go.  Cook 14 minutes without lifting lid.

On an electric stove, 1 part rice to 2 parts water.  Bring to a boil.  Stir, cover, and turn burner OFF, but DO NOT remove from burner.  Let sit, without lifting lid, 20 minutes.

 Barbara


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 29, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> On a gas stove, 1 part rice to 2 parts water. Bring to a boil. Stir, cover, and turn heat as low as it will go. Cook 14 minutes without lifting lid.
> 
> On an electric stove, 1 part rice to 2 parts water. Bring to a boil. Stir, cover, and turn burner OFF, but DO NOT remove from burner. Let sit, without lifting lid, 20 minutes.
> 
> Barbara


 
On my electric stove I use 1 part water 1 part water or broth. Bring to boil....cover .....then simmer on low for 20 minutes.


----------



## Lugaru (Jul 29, 2005)

I always use real rice... all you need in life is a rice cooker (cheap and endlesly useful) and a sack of rice. I mean if rice cookers are good enough for 4 star restaurants and Iron chef, it's definatly good enough for me. And at $30 bucks (average) its totally worth the price.


----------



## cats (Jul 29, 2005)

I have to admit that rice is one of few shortcuts I take, so I simply use Minute Rice brand, either white or brown rice.  I have never made rice from "scratch", so can't really testify as to whether or not there is any taste difference from what I do. I've heard tho' that it can be difficult to keep it from being kind of sticky or gummy and the Minute Rice is fail safe.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 29, 2005)

always found minute rice to taste kinda straw like.  real rice is pretty fool proof.  and converted or parboiled rice will not be sticky.  

Many chefs advocate the pasta method...dump your rice into boiling salted water...20 minutes...drain well and fluff.  I will try it one of these days.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 29, 2005)

For plain old everyday long grain white rice I use a ration of 2 parts water to 1 part rice. There are several ways to cook rice but this is my method:

I put the rice in a bowl and run cold water over it ... swirl it around with my fingers for a minute or two, then pour the rice into a sieve, rinse it off, toss it back in the bowl, and repeat. I repeat this until the water in the bowl is no longer cloudy. This washes off the surface starch which will make it stickier.

After that - I heat a pot over medium heat with about 2-Tbsp fat/oil/butter per cup of rice - saute the rice until it's dry and just toasty (4-6 minutes) - then add cold water, bring to a boil, slap the lid on (and leave it on) and reduce to _low_ for 20 minutes. Remove from the heat and let sit for at least 10 minutes before lifting the lid and fluff it with a fork.

The trick is to have a pot with a tight fitting lid, and don't go peeking - leave the lid on until it's done!


----------



## ironchef (Jul 29, 2005)

Great rice, everytime.


----------



## BlueCat (Jul 29, 2005)

Rice is so simple on the stove that I've never thought about a cooker, although it keeps warm rice for you as needed. I always remember the Frugal Gourmet (or as we came to call him later, Chester the Molester) saying to use 1c. of rice and 2 c. of water, bring it to a boil with the lid off and then take it down to a simmer with a lid for 20 minutes. Five minutes of standing time off heat and there you go!

BC


----------



## Sandyj (Jul 29, 2005)

Oooo, oooo! Saw this and can't help but comment! Ag no, man! Oy bloody vey! the instant rice has so very much less body and taste than regular rice, it seems a shame that something so plain and easy to cook would ever need to be replaced by something easier (something with no taste!). My own large, extended family is firmly divided about the best way to make rice. Some don't consider it cooked unless it is sticky (as in, stick-to-your-ribs-fills-you-up, sticky and clumpy (don't rinse it before hand, add a little extra water)) and some like the grains to be elegantly fluffy and separated (back to the 2 (liquid) to 1 (rice) ratio). It's a staple in South African Sunday dinners, covered in gravy from the roast (chicken, mutton, pork whatever). and...don't think just because we've made the rice we can get away with not having roast potatoes! Oddly (or not), it's my older relatives who like the sticky variety and they all lived through much harder times when I think rice was more than just a side dish. I have to admit being utterly mystified as to why rice cookers are so popular when it seems just as easy to get good results with a plain old pot (maybe partly because I'm always cursed with lousy kitchens with no counter space). That reminds me: here's a rant: my neighbor (LOVELY woman) has a beautiful, huge kitchen with oodles of counter space and light, and she doesn't cook much besides macaroni and cheese from a box or pizza from a box or frozen dinners from a box or....instant rice!


----------



## GB (Jul 29, 2005)

OK I used a two to one ratio. I added the rice and a little salt once the water came to a boil. I slapped the lid on and turned the heat as low as it would go (on my electric stove) and let it cook for 20 minutes. I forgot to let it rest for 5 minutes. The taste difference between this and the instant stuff was HUGE. Well worth the effort. The problem is that the bottom of the pan was covered in stuck on rice. Not a single piece burned, but a lot stuck to the pan. The rice that came out was nice and fluffy and not sticky. What did I do wrong? Would letting it rest avoid this problem. I would think that could not be the issue. Any ideas?


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 30, 2005)

Rice is one of my PET PEEVES to cook!!! I can do minute rice just fine...it's my friend!!! Oh and I always make enough for an army!!!! one cup dry just does not look like enough!


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 30, 2005)

GB, here are a couple of links that maybe of use to you.  

http://chinesefood.about.com/library/blcookrice.htm

http://busycooks.about.com/library/lessons/blricesci.htm

http://chinesefood.about.com/cs/rice/ht/cookrice.htm


----------



## wasabi (Jul 30, 2005)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Great rice, everytime.




This is all I use to cook rice.


----------



## msalper (Jul 30, 2005)

*For 2 glass of rice;* we use 3 glass of water...*(on stove)*

(Wash all the rice properly, leave fallow for 5 minutes and strain them before cooking)

Firstly, put two tbsp of *flower oil* or *butter *into the special rice saucepan (25 cm diameter and 5-6 cm deep). And add 2 or 3 tsp of *salt *(as you like) and 1 tbsp of *vermicelli*. (Cook medium temperature)

After turning vermicellis into lightly red, regulate the fire to *low* temperature. Add all the prewashed rice into pan and mix upside down for 30 seconds with a spoon. 
Add 3 glass of water and stir a bit. Cook with *medium *temperature until boiling. After that adjust the fire again *low *temperature. Cook for 15 minutes. (*Don't open the cover!)*

*TIPS:*

*1. For piece by piece and white rice: Put one slim slice of lemon or add a few lemon juice while cooking. Result will always be positive...(It's up to you)*

*2. For a different taste: If you like rice very much, then you can put a pinch of coconut on to rice while cooking. You will adore its smell. (It's up to you)

3. Allow to rest the rice after cooking: Put a paper towel on the saucepan and close the cover. Rest for 5-10 minutes. Paper will absorb the steam of the rice. So you can prevent the rices sticking each other. (This must be done)

Alper the cook  

*


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jul 30, 2005)

Now I rarely make rice (Atkins), but when I do it's always pilaf style.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 30, 2005)

GB, that stuck to the bottom rice is what so many Hispanic cooks look for in their paella!  However, avoid that by using a non stick sause pan (one good use for silverstone is rice, another is eggs, a third is scallops, and a fourth is reheating leftovers especially pizza.) 

Just serve the rice is a bowl and put the pan to soak in hot soappy water.  He or she who finnishes the rice, gets to clean the pot.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 30, 2005)

Though the above postings are absolutely correct, it really depends on what you are using the rice for.  With long-grain white rice, follow what's been said above.  For brown rice, which is mush healthier, the husk slows the cooking process.  Add an extra 1/4 cup water per cup of rice, and increase the cooking time by fifteen minutes.

For short grain rice, heat a couple tbs. oil until fragrant, add the rice and stir until the rice loses its translucent quality.  Then add the water, and salt, cover, and cook as above.

If you want to make a pilaf, again fry the rice in oil, then transfer to a baking dish.  Add water or broth, and stir in the other ingredients.  Cover, and bake for 45 minutes in a 300 degree oven.  Be sure to place the baking dish over something to catch any drips in case of a boil-over in the oven.

The name of the dish escapes me, but it is very popular and deliscious.  You fry the rice, then add broth, a little at a time, while continuously stirring, until you have added twice as much liquid as rice.  Each time you add broth, you stir until it is all absorbed before adding more.  This creates a very creamy and wonderful rice dish.  You can add onions, mushrooms, diced chicken, etc.

Another favorite rice dish in our house is to brown a lb. of ground beef, rince and drain it.  Add one package liptons chicken noodle soup, and a cup of rice.  Add 1/2 cup each diced onion and celery.  Optionally, add 1/4 tsp. ground thyme.  Stir in 2 3/4 cups water, cover, and cook over low heat for 40 minutes.  Remove from heat and fluff.  This is a meal in one pot.

Hope this helps.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## BlueCat (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm trying to come up with the name of that creamy rice dish myself, Goodweed. It's really good.

BC


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 30, 2005)

I can hear BC and Goodweed slap their forheads and in their best Homer Simpson voices say ... "doahhhh - I knew that!"

The mystery rice dish is called Risotto - and it's best made with short grain Arborio rice. Risotto is like a baked potato - you can do all kinds of things with it! Here are some links to some ideas: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=risotto+recipe


----------



## BlueCat (Jul 31, 2005)

I juuuust saw the name elsewhere and came here to tell all about the "mystery" risotto - too late!  I couldn't get the word orzo out of my head to think of it.


Thanks Michael. I feel quite silly.


BC


----------



## GB (Jul 31, 2005)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> GB, that stuck to the bottom rice is what so many Hispanic cooks look for in their paella!  However, avoid that by using a non stick sause pan.


Thanks Robo. I have heard that it is prosed before, but what I don't understand it how do they get it off the bottom of the pot to eat it.

How do I prevent it from sticking in the first place other than using a non stick pan or is it inevitable that it will stick?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 2, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> I can hear BC and Goodweed slap their forheads and in their best Homer Simpson voices say ... "doahhhh - I knew that!"
> 
> The mystery rice dish is called Risotto - and it's best made with short grain Arborio rice. Risotto is like a baked potato - you can do all kinds of things with it! Here are some links to some ideas: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=risotto+recipe




"doahhhh - I knew that!"   
I taught my eldest daughter how to make a risotto about a month ago.  It came out very nice.  

Don'tcha just hate looking dumb?  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## tweedee (Aug 2, 2005)

I like to cook rice.........1 cup rice to 1 cup water and 1 cup broth leftover from a baked beef roast. Yummy Flavor!.


----------

